# diamond nitrous or martin cheetah



## jemedm (Jan 18, 2008)

really haven't shot the martin, so I cannot give you feedback on it.

I did shoot the nitrous and loved it. was going to buy it until i picked up the quest that is currently in my home. in my opinion, can't go wrong with the nitrous.


----------



## eastkybowhunter (Jul 14, 2006)

I really like my Nitrous. I can't speak much about the Martin. Martin makes a great product. 

The Nitrous has a super smooth draw and holds really steady. It nice and quite too.


----------



## NitroJunkie (Jul 10, 2007)

eastkybowhunter said:


> I really like my Nitrous. I can't speak much about the Martin. Martin makes a great product.
> 
> The Nitrous has a super smooth draw and holds really steady. It nice and quite too.



I just switched, to the Nitrous. It's but a whisper at the shot. Even shooting in a wide open "range" room it did not make the noise one would expect a bow to make at the shot. You would think there'd be an echo of sorts but it's just a phenomenally quiet bow. Even w/out a string stop. I plan on installing one in the near future and I don't plan on being seen OR heard this year in the woods. Keep in mind, the Nitrous has the "In Velvet" finish, which is a very thin, rubbery type feel to the touch finish on the entire riser. This can't hurt its sound dampening qualities...in fact I think it helps a bit. Plus if an arrow or anything else should hit the bow's riser by accident, it won't make the noise of a bare aluminum riser. This is another element of this bow's "silence"

I shot several 08 Martins at my local pro-shop but I cannot speak for the 09 Cheetah as I have not shot it. If the 09 hasn't changed much from the 08, I would give the nod to the Nitrous. And that's not just because it's what I am shooting this season, it's merely objective reporting on my part


----------



## nigonjac (Feb 22, 2009)

*Martin Cheetah all the way*

I have shot the '09 cheetah, and man is it the sweetest shooting bow i have ever picked up, by far smoother than the diamonds ihave tried, but i cannot speak for the nitrous, go with the cheetah, you'll get more for what your paying for by far...No hand shock, noise, and amazingly fast for a solocam, Martin really did it this year with the new M2 pro cams


----------



## NitroJunkie (Jul 10, 2007)

Best advice, if possible is shoot em both and you make the choice. I like the upgrades Martin has made to the 2009 lineup w/ the M2 Pro Cam providing a bit more speed than the original M Pro. I don't think you could go wrong w/ either one really...each has a few different features and both are affordable I think in comparison to some of today's bows. One thing to keep in mind is if you like a longer axle to axle bow, or a shorter one. There's a world of difference in these 2 bows in that regards, w/ the Cheetah being 30" axle to axle and the Nitrous being 35" axle to axle. Good luck making your selection


----------



## nitrous08 (Mar 13, 2009)

If you decide to go with the nitrous, check out huntersfriend on the internet, they have ready to hunt nitrous package for 699.00 to your door. I got mine a month ago and could not be happier with the set up. Hunters friend delivered on everything they said they would.


----------



## Eric W (Jan 16, 2007)

*Customer service*

I have never dealt with Diamond, so I can't comment on their customer service.

However, I have a Martin, and it's like being in the Verizon commericials with that support team following you wherever you go.

Customer service is tops. You will never have to worry about a problem. As with anything, you may encounter a problem, but with Martin, you will never have to WORRY about it.
.


----------



## bparks35 (Mar 25, 2009)

If you like the nitrious check out the 09 Stud by diamond I just bought one awsome bow.


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

I have an 07 Cheetah and I wouldn't trade it for anything! (except maybe an 09 Cheetah lol). I haven't shot the Nitrous, but I've heard a lot of good things about it. One of the best places for detailed information is www.huntersfirend.com 

-Chris


----------

